
AI Trained on 100M Opinions Can Predict What People Will Think of Your Photos - annpierce
https://blog.photofeeler.com/photofeeler-d3/
======
minimaxir
Don't delete and resubmit.

Also this is definitely not a good frame.

~~~
annpierce
Can you explain what you mean by not a good frame?

